# Hair Refresher?



## Cirean (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm looking to find a hair refresher spray. I know Jonathan makes one but it's $18 for 5oz. I think that's expensive since I would need to use this everyday after the gym (5-6 times).

Here is a link to the product if you don't know what I'm talking about

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P104713&amp;categoryId=C12030

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone has a less expensive and easier to find option?

TIA


----------



## KittyM (Feb 15, 2006)

I got one in London from Trevor Sorbie.Wasn`t that expensive!!!It`s called Fresh and shine!!! Had to buy it because I could smell smoke in my hair all day there!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 15, 2006)

Pantene makes one


----------



## Cirean (Feb 15, 2006)

The reviews at Drugstore.com for the HE one are bad, it makes your hair limp and oily. Stila's is a powder, I was hoping for a spray.

Thanks Charms :icon_love


----------



## Cirean (Feb 15, 2006)

I've never heard of this brand, I wonder if it's available in America. Thanks Kitty :icon_chee


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 15, 2006)

i have the johnathan one but i also dont use it everyday too. but this will actually help me when i eventally run out of it cause, its nothing overly special i think and i'd like a cheaper one.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 16, 2006)

The only one I've used was the Herbal Essences one, and I can't use much or else my hair will look a little oily... but it smells good! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## robertc (Feb 16, 2006)

Avon has a hair refresher.


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG, they actually have one that will kill smoke odor???? I have worked in a bar for the past 2+ years and I was never able to find anything to spray on it. I have really long hair, I don't smoke and when I came home at night I could barely stand it! If I didn't shower and wash it, the smell kept me up, if I did wash it...the wet hair bothered me...it sucked. I tried febreze too, helped a little but I bet it was terrible for my hair. Im gonna look up some of this stuff you all have mentioned


----------



## Cirean (Feb 19, 2006)

The Jonathan one is supposed to work on smoke. I think I will have to open my wallet and try it, seems like the best choice available to me. Hopefully more companies will start making these!

Thanks for your suggestions everyone :icon_love


----------

